# Beechwood Grange CC site



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's been spruced up over winter but the "Motor van" service point as they choose to call it WTF? is pants.
Fresh water pressure is way below par resulting in queueing too.
If you're going to revamp a site why not put a gully in or two grates? it is also not draining as fast as my waste is filling it.
I'm fed up of filling questionares in :evil: they take no notice


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Agreed!

They rarely get it right.

At Sheepcote Valley Brighton, Minehead and at other CC sites I've had to reverse sometimes ignoring the one way signs as our drain is on the wrong side for their single drain  

Why don't they put in a transverse grill (and a white line on the kerb so I can line up with it first time as well) - as long as motorhomers don't empty their black waste into it as we've seen abroad quite frequently 


Steve


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I also agree, there are not many of their so called MV waste points that are easy to use. They have been told often enough and have still made no effort to make it any easier.
peedee


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> It's been spruced up over winter but the "Motor van" service point as they choose to call it WTF? is pants.
> Fresh water pressure is way below par resulting in queueing too.
> If you're going to revamp a site why not put a gully in or two grates? it is also not draining as fast as my waste is filling it.
> I'm fed up of filling questionares in :evil: they take no notice


I wrote to them as my waste is on the wrong side and was told that on new sites there are going to be 2 grates one for each side but no provision to upgrade old sites .
Bri


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

A ticking bomb.
How long before someone hurts their back trying to get a lid off or doesn't put it back properly causing someone to trip? Not very bright of them.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

homenaway said:


> Agreed!
> 
> They rarely get it right.
> 
> ...


They never seem to take notice when it is pointed out that the drain facilities are inadequate but still keep building them Just been to the new site at Bridlington and it is the same- no cross drain but 2 single drains with covers to pull up. Watched 3 MH's use them. Grey water was spilled and ran down the middle of the road.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I know :lol: My avatar picture is at Brid CC :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Pay attention caravan club!*

Riverside caravan park Stratford, it is not rocket science.
No blocking the road, no having to drive the wrong way on a one way system, no grates to lift, no accidents waiting to happen. A site with better facilities for much less money!!!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Forfar CC site, totally refurbished after the CC took it over from the local council. Great MH point, not!. They built a brand new one and put lids on all three of the grey water drainage gulleys instead of a grill over the whole width.

Yellowcraigs, you block the road whilst trying to aim and annoy all the tuggers waiting to leave the site.

Tell the CC of the problems and it is filed under whatever.

Dave


----------

